# Rear view Mirror?? OnStar??



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Natural to hit that blue button for leverage when using your index finger to flip the lever so you don't misadjust the mirror. But will contact OnStar in doing so. Now its for asking me for my credit card information.

To get around this, have to use two hands, left to hold the mirror with my left to flip the lever with my right. But find it easier just to close my eyes. 

Besides having a stupid question section on this board, also need one for stupid answers. Should leave the response for that idiot marketing guy who decided to put that blue switch there.

Flip switch dimming mirror been around for a long time, noticed the one in the Cruze is extra stiff. Maybe we should disconnect the negative battery cable first and flip it a thousand times to break it in. Provided with don't break if off first.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo, remind me of your trim again. If you have a power drivers seat,you have auto dim. If not, the flipper should be there. 

The OnStar buttons aren't even on the mirrors in the other cars. 

I was debating on getting this out of the Cadillac line but I would have to try and get the buttons 










from this piece possibly 










or from maybe this trim piece and put it elsewhere. 

VWVortex.com - Enabling Bluetooth Control of Cell Phone via OnStar buttons using 'Costar' module [TOC done] 


OnStar is running a free promotion right now. As for the phone buttons, that will be for the OnStar phone where you buy minutes. the other ones is "Customer service" and the sos is roadside assistance for you or a motorist you passed by(as in have them use your location to call the police not provide a tow like AAA) The one on the radio I can't remember if it was OnStar or paired phone. I never use it as it's a redundant button whatever it does.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I have electrically heated power seats in my Cruze, but a flip lever on the mirror. Did I get screwed, again?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Auto dim came with a package for certain years. I'm trying to remember if the 2LT I had a year ago had auto dim. The LTZ had auto dim and back up camera.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks guys..Im 2LT.. I was gonna say i couldnt find the switch thats why im on here asking you guys how to dim. lol Now that you mention it i do remember one early morning it was still dark out and the mirror looked dimmed and it was making it hard for me to see, like i didnt want it dim(was wondering why it looked so dark thought i was going crazy. Now it makes sense. Auto dim. The bad part is when i actually needed it dimmed cause i was getting blinded it didnt dim.

So question is...When does it dim automatically? like what triggers it to dim? and why didnt it trigged when i was gettin blinded. Some things are better left manual.


----------

